

Ask HN: How to - Looking for work? - QuitePossibly

I am currently a high school student with a few years programming experience and even some work experience, so I was wondering:<p>How would someone in my position go about looking for work?<p>Work meaning part time, probably remote programming job.<p>What are the various methods to try? What's successful? Any suggestions?
======
andhapp
Do you want to look for a job? I mean to say do you seriously need a job? I
would suggest spending sometime looking into open source world and improve
your skills and online profile. This would automatically get you a good job
couple of years down the line.

~~~
QuitePossibly
Nope, it's true, I don't actively need a job.

You're probably right - putting a lot of effort into some open source software
would generate equivalent experience, and would help later on.

------
icey
If I were in your position, I would start by building a portfolio that you can
share. Either some throwaway app that people can download if you're trying to
do client-server work, or a simple webapp you can show people.

After that, I'd start checking Craigslist for people looking for small jobs
that they need to get done. If you're in an area that has enough work, I think
there's an advantage to being local (until you've built up a body of work that
stands on its own).

I hope that helps!

